# Streamlined Domestic Offshore Procedure



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am a dual Australian/US citizen living in the US.
I have superannuation in Australia that I need to become compliant with the IRS with.
My question, does anyone know of a good tax company I can use that understands how to file a 'Streamlined Domestic Offshore Procedure' and understands the 3520/A for Australian Superannuation.
I had previously filed some years of FBARS but was not aware of having to declare my Super on my 1040 and 3520/A etc.
I am trying to fix it all and feel this is the best course of action.

Anyway if anyone has used a good (not expensive) service that could help me file.

Thanks


----------



## 1143442 (Feb 26, 2016)

What did you end up doing, irok?


----------

